# Head Bolt Tool For Ford 6.0L



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I stumbled on a link to this tool when I was looking up some info for another post. If you've got a Ford 6.0L diesel and need or want to work on the headbolts it might be very useful.

http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog/item.asp?search=true&item_ID=89098&PartNo=SRD35&group_id=23385&supersede=&store=snapon-store&tool=all


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

None of the techs at the dealership where I work have this, they always lift the cab off the truck. it would be great in a van where you cannot lift the cab off.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Pretty cool. Guess that is why people are gettin ghtem done chealer these days. Mine were covered under waranty, but it was like a 2-3 full day job at dealer. Cab off, guess they have to do as Ford prescribes.

Jim


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

So what are you thoughts about being able to replace the head bolts using this tool and not removing the cab? Would it be worth the ounce of prevention or just a pain in the butt?


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Well. If your warranty is intact and you are not gonna mod, then I would leave it alone until Ford will no longer foot the bill. If you are gonna mod and put your warranty in jeopardy or are already out of warranty. I would say $1200, like was quoted on another post for a head bolt swap and egr cooler blocked. Personally, I think thats pretty cheap piece of mind. As I have said I modded mine pretty hard with a really hot street tune and aggressive tow tune and had no problems. And my street tune was supposed to be putting down over 800lbft of torque at the rear wheels (I didn't dyno it, was told by designer), but even if it was close, I know it was ridiculous power and made my 4" duals sound like a big block gas motor when the turbo started pushin.

I also got lucky and had my dealer put it back together with the aftermarket (ARP) stud kit that I provided them, so amke sure you are getting these head gasket jobs AND the ARP stud kit. Should be a given, but just makin sure guys don't get the head gaskets done adn put back together with Fords parts.

My .02

Jim


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Cool tool! For a snap on tool, very affordable too.

Thanks MJ for posting.

Carey


----------

